Ask HN: How did you bootstrap your startup? - quotz
======
JunaidBhai
The simplest way we bootstrapped [http://draftss.com](http://draftss.com) to
reach $8k MRR within 10 months is by constantly improvising.

We started with a small side-project of providing unlimited graphic design
services and fetched customer feedback on what upgrades would they like to
see.

We kept on doing this every month and every time we come up with something new
that customer wants. We also created another product under Draftss where
founders can get Free constructive feedback for their landing page UI/UX.
([http://draftss.com/getfeedback](http://draftss.com/getfeedback))

I think that the right thing to do is to listen to what your customer wants
and keep improvising.

------
muzani
Using my late father's inheritance money.

Jobs pay terribly where I live. At one point, I actually enquired for a job at
KFC because it paid better for degree holders and had more job security.

I had intended to sell coffee, but after losing $6000 on that, I had to find a
low capex path. Startups were ideal. Growth was fast, low starting capital,
less reliance on people like landlords and permits who can screw you however
they want. It's also nimble enough that you can just shut down a company and
open a new one if things didn't go well with a partner.

~~~
quotz
Did you start making money from the biz pretty quickly?

~~~
muzani
We started getting cash about 4-6 weeks in. We were also lucky that the app
went viral fast.

------
tnolet
sorry, this may seem pedantic, but what do you mean with “how”? I wouldn’t
mind telling a short story or giving tips, just not sure what you are looking
for in the responses. Financial, technical, organizational, legal, marketing,
financial?

~~~
quotz
I wouldnt mind a story. More like, did you use up your savings? Did you work
at a day job / part-time job? How did you fund your startup, if you didnt take
any VC money

